# Car Show and 2X MECA SQL and SPL event July 17th Innovative Audio & Styling



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

here is the offical annoucement (I will have the flyer up later today we hope)

July 17, 2010 Saturday

Move in and final registration begins at 4pm. show starts at 6pm
This will be an evening event to avoid the heat.

Innovative Audio & Styling

6220 Edith Blvd NE unit A

This will be a Show n Shine event as well as a Double Point MECA SQL and SPL event.

Awards for all classes as well as Best of show for Show n shine, SPL and SQL and Best of Best of Show Trophy for the Sound off.

*Entry fees are:

SPL 25.00

SQL 25.00

Install 25.00

RTA 20.00

get 5.00 off with pre-registration (this is preferred)*

*Show and Shine entry is $20.00 Pre-registration ONLY. We have some what limited space and need to make sure we have room for all vehicles.*

*Complete entry for Best of Best of Show 85.00. (this is for the sound off competitors only.)*

We will have drawings and give aways from local merchants and our vendors as well. 

We will have Big John's BBQ on site with some killer eats.

*Show and shine will have classes for Car, Bikes and Trucks*


Let everyone know about this event it is open to all. no fee for spectators.


To pre-register simply give us a call here at the shop. 505.508.2608



thanks,

Bryan


----------

